# Need some cage size help for a flemish!



## Amethystkytten (Nov 3, 2014)

I brought home my flemish giant baby Saturday!! She is 5 months old and already large...I am limited on space but I am having difficulty finding a cage that I think will be big enough for her.I need something I can move and clean yet will fit in my living room.What dimensions are your cages if you own a large rabbit? I really don't know how to build a cage but I could be open to suggestions if some one has a link to plans.


----------



## Morning_Snow (Nov 3, 2014)

My advice is to build your own Storage cube grid cage! They are often cheap and easy to find and easy to customize for your rabbit's need. My 7 pound rabbits each have a 2x3 grid cage. Since flemmies get about 15-20 pounds (maybe bigger, I don't have much experience with them) he would probably need a 3x4 cage if not bigger. For flems and NIC cages it is better to expand out(bigger cage) then go up(multiple floors) because they get so heavy and you definitely do not want her to get hurt because she weighs to much for the levels. Another option is dog exercise pen(for large dogs) if you do not want to build a NIC cage. A third option is to have a smaller cage(like a 3x3 nic) and have the bun free range and the cage for only night. I know that flemmies need a minimum 2 feet x 4 feet for a area to live in or something around that dimensions. 
Great choice in a flemmie btw, they are really great rabbits! The only reason I havent gotten one is space XD Post pictures if you can ;3


----------



## Blue eyes (Nov 3, 2014)

With the thicker zip ties, the grid shelves will be plenty strong for a Flemish. Just for an example, I've attached a 2x4 grid NIC cage. I used this for a 9lb French lop. For a Flemish, I would go longer.. at least 2x6 grids. I wouldn't suggest going 3 deep because that makes the arm reach too long for cleaning the back of the cage. I would also go higher since the levels should be farther apart to accommodate the Flemmies extra height (and ears!).

Or, once he's trained well, you could consider just letting him free range. That is more common with flemmies. Just need a home-base area for litter box and dishes. My current rabbits free range during the day. 

Here is a link for building these cages. I didn't follow it exactly. I didn't use wood for the base or for levels. I just put carpet on top of the grids for the upper levels. I used a piece of rolled linoleum for the floor base. So just consider the plans to be suggestions and modify as you need. 

http://breyfamily.net/bunnycage.html


----------



## miyumiyu (Nov 20, 2014)

Personally, I just went with an X-Pen for mine. He's still only half grown, but I let him out of the cage enough that I think 4x4 feet is more than enough space for him.


----------



## Blue eyes (Nov 20, 2014)

Yes, an x-pen is another option. Here is how one can be made larger by making use of an existing wall.


----------



## Troller (Nov 21, 2014)

I have two Flemmies and love them and the breed. Yeah, they're big, so keep that in mind. Now some folks I've seen use a extra large dog kennel. I've never gone that route but it's quite workable. I've used X-Pens and NIC cages and from personal experience I would suggest the X-Pen. It's easier, more manageable and workable to any space. In my experience NIC cages are a bit of work setting up, a bit trickier to clean and once you set it up you have to tear it down if you want to do a different space design, whereas an X-Pen is just more adaptable. Also, don't build a second floor. These are big rabbits and a second floor would need to be very sturdy. I originally did it, but realized it was a great pain and for me harder to clean.

The important thing in your enclosure is to know exactly how much out time do you plan to give your rabbit? if it's not a lot, then the bigger the cage the better. If they will be mostly free roam or have a lot of out time then the enclosure doesn't have to be as grand and be used more like a den. When mine we're in their NIC cage I built it 8ft by about 4ft and they loved it. A bit too much since they would hardly come out of it, and it was placed in a dedicated room. Now they are in something smaller, a 5ft by about 3ft walled off laundry closet which in my mind might be all right for just one but a bit snug for two, but they are going to be free roam so space is not limited I feel. 

Good luck. My Flemmies have been an absolute joy and by far the best pets I've ever had. Though their destructive capability is incredible if you don't keep their potential for it in mind.


----------



## Nnenna (Nov 26, 2014)

We have our already 8.5 pounds (and growing) French Lop in a 3 by 3 feet xpen as shown in the picture. We had to cover the top with chicken wire because he figured out he could jump over it only a few weeks after we got him. He gets to roam the house during the day though and is only really locked up at night or if both of us are away. I still feel like it's a bit small though, and would probably have gone for a bigger option if I had realized how big he would get. For a flemish I would definitely get something bigger, even if you're planning to let him roam freely most of the time.


----------



## Baron (Nov 28, 2014)

I bought this wire storage shelf on sale at K-Mart for $20. 




It is a bunch of panels you can assemble however you see fit, sturdy plastic clips hold it together.

btw if you use it for flooring as well toss in a sheet of cardboard to protect the feet.


----------



## Blue eyes (Nov 28, 2014)

^^ but use zip ties instead of the plastic connectors. The connectors can easily be knocked off by a persistent bunny. 

BTW, these are the same grids that are used in the first photo above that shows a NIC cage.


----------



## Baron (Nov 28, 2014)

Blue eyes said:


> ^^ but use zip ties instead of the plastic connectors. The connectors can easily be knocked off by a persistent bunny.
> 
> BTW, these are the same grids that are used in the first photo above that shows a NIC cage.



The plastic clips are hard to pull off and require a bit of force. I couldn't imagine even a 10 pound rabbit bulldozing through. Also I am free to arrange the cage as needed, even break it down for a cleaning. Recently I left the front door off since the Baron seems at home lately. He frequently likes to sit on my bed directly behind me and spy on my internet activity. Rabbits sure are snoopy.


----------



## Blue eyes (Nov 28, 2014)

We have heard numerous times here on RO of people having their bunnies break their way out of a cage that only uses the plastic connectors. That is why it is standard practice to use zip ties instead (or in addition to). Years of experience have taught us this. 
Zip ties can always be cut off if one wants to re-configure their cage. 

Glad to hear that Baron is adjusting well!


----------



## doodlebugger (Nov 28, 2014)

We had two Flemmies, and lost both of them this year within about four months of each other. Our largest reached about 20lbs at his peak. Love the breed!!! 

Anyways, we used a North States Superyard. They are sturdy, easy to clean (we used a hose, but you can also take it into a shower and wash it down), easy to put up and take down, and you can buy additional panels if you want to expand it. You can put it in a rectangle and use a twin size fitted sheet (with some kind of ties) if you are worried about the rabbit trying to climb or jump out. The only issue we had is if you don't put it up against some walls, you will need to put something heavy around the base of it, so that when the bunny gets full size and leans up against the sides, it won't move (we actually used some landscaping pavers). I would highly recommend it! Depending on the bunny's size of paws right now, I was just thinking that you might have to use some thing around the lower half (maybe some kind of cardboard or otherwise) to keep his paws from getting stuck in the holes. 
http://northstatesind.com/forbaby/product/superyard-classic/


----------

